# My Mom's Mistake.....oh Well!



## sparrowslinger (Jun 19, 2012)

For a while, all I talked about to my mom was slingshots, which apparently drove her crazy. To make a bargain, she said that I get to go slingshot hunting (buying) if I don't say "slingshot" for a week straight.

Now, five days in, I'm feeling pretty confident. Daisy, here I come!!!

Sorry for dumb post, just wanted to say that I am finally in this slingshot sport!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Congratulations. Never lose that enthusiasm and passion!


----------



## Sofreto (May 10, 2012)

TWO more to go....congratulations in advance


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Nice. Can you say catapult, shanghai, been flipper ?


----------



## sparrowslinger (Jun 19, 2012)

Haven't tried yet. I've got one more day left, so I'm not going to test it out. Maybe next time, though.


----------



## Sheila (Jun 2, 2012)

Which Daisy are you getting?


----------



## sparrowslinger (Jun 19, 2012)

Not the best, but Daisy B52. None of the local stores carry the other Daisy's that I wanted.


----------



## Sheila (Jun 2, 2012)

sparrowslinger said:


> Not the best, but Daisy B52. None of the local stores carry the other Daisy's that I wanted.


That's actually the first one I bought a month or so ago...nothing wrong with it at all to learn on! I do also now have a P-51, which is the one I use the most at the moment. I did remove the wrist brace from the B52 because my son now uses that one and he's not crazy about the wrist brace since he shoots OTT instead of TTFs like I do. But good luck...you're almost there!


----------



## sparrowslinger (Jun 19, 2012)

Darn It! I went to a Canadian store where I thought they sold B52's, but they didn't sell them! Now, I must order online!


----------



## Sheila (Jun 2, 2012)

If you're going to get a Daisy, you can get a P51 with a whole kit....the slingshot, 75 rounds of 3/8" ammo, 250 rounds of 1/4" ammo, and an extra band. It's usually around $20 when I've seen it online.


----------



## sparrowslinger (Jun 19, 2012)

My mom mis-ordered the B-52, so I must wait ANOTHER ####### week for the slingshot!


----------



## Sofreto (May 10, 2012)

Ah, you know moms...always getting in the way


----------



## sparrowslinger (Jun 19, 2012)

Not always....but sometimes!


----------

